# fertility question and age



## DWOORY (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi
what is the age limit of pigeon that after it they are not fertile any more ?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

DWOORY said:


> Hi
> what is the age limit of pigeon that after it they are not fertile any more ?


It depends. Birds not highly inbred can be fertile for over ten / twelve years. Some can be fertile at 15 years. Where some highly inbred birds might only be fertile for 3 to 4 years.


----------

